
Trump Presidency – Indian students unsure about pursuing US higher education - bajaj
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/donald-trumps-rhetoric-leaves-indian-students-unsure-about-pursuing-higher-education-in-us/articleshow/55484871.cms
======
hga
Perhaps silly since Trump's position is "Intel yes, Infosys no", i.e. no
change in H-1B policies for students who graduate from US institutions of
higher education, and given how big a fight there will be just to zap the
Infosys bodyshop sector of H-1Bs, it's highly questionable it'll go further.

On the other hand, if the only reason you're going to spend 4 years at school
in the US is to get an H-1B visa, the risks for the opportunity cost you're
taking has definitely gotten higher. On the third hand, do we really want such
people getting work over here, as in, if you're here to get a real education
_and_ then work over here, that's quite different than just the latter.

~~~
taobility
that's also part of reason why people voted/supported Trump

~~~
hga
Indeed, Disney laying off workers and only giving them severance if they
trained their HCL and Cognizant bodyshop replacements, with the added sting of
non-disclosure, well, that didn't play well with the sorts of people who
"voted/supported Trump".

I'll add especially since it's strictly illegal to directly replace American
workers with H-1Bs, but that's never been enforced to my knowledge. This whole
"legal/illegal" thing has taken _such_ a hit ... AG nominee Sessions has quite
a task ahead of him. Another reason we voted for Trump.

Note also that that was a _supremely_ boneheaded move for _Disney_ , which is
not just another corporate giant ... except perhaps it is, now....

